# Barea Tryna Get The Whole Crew Back Together



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526476343127851008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526476604021964800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526476859996135425


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice. Good signing for the Mavs. Despite Dallas already having three veteran PGs on the roster, none of them really match Barea's skillset.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

To clarify, don't know if it's going to happen, just that there are people trying to make it happen.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Felton/Jameer/Monta/Devin and then Barea would be incredible veteran combo buard depth. Not a single pure point or pure 2 in the bunch.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

It's done. He's a Maverick again.



> J.J. Barea, a fan favorite from Dallas' 2011 championship team, has agreed to rejoin the Mavericks.
> 
> After clearing waivers Wednesday afternoon, Barea will sign a veteran's-minimum deal with the Mavs, who intend to release second-year guard Gal Mekel to make room on the roster.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/11786046/jj-barea-rejoins-dallas-mavericks-veteran-minimum-deal


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Seeing Ray Felton in a suit last night led me to the epiphany that Dallas could simply rotate all 4 veteran point guards on and off the roster each night for the whole season. That would maximize the chances of them keeping everyone healthy down the stretch.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

While it`s really nice to see him with the Mavs again, it`s unlucky for Mekel, who I really liked as well. He did good work during the off-season and looked much improved. 

Hopefully another team will give him a chance soon and signs him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Roturn said:


> While it`s really nice to see him with the Mavs again, it`s unlucky for Mekel, who I really liked as well. He did good work during the off-season and looked much improved.
> 
> Hopefully another team will give him a chance soon and signs him.


There are many other teams who are not quite as deep at PG. Just off the top of my head, the Hawks, Pelicans, Nets, Pacers, Cavs, and Lakers could all use a guy like Mekel in their rotation.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Worst case for Mekel is that he ends up on Dallas D-League team. They like Mekel, but they are also big on continuity and ball IQ so bringing back previous players like Harris, Chandler, and Barea that already know the system and team is a bonus in Dallas eyes.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> There are many other teams who are not quite as deep at PG. Just off the top of my head, the Hawks, Pelicans, Nets, Pacers, Cavs, and Lakers could all use a guy like Mekel in their rotation.


The Hawks? 
Not really imo. Schröder is already not getting a lot of minutes behind Teague/Mack. The others probably more.

Back to Barea. Yesterdays game against the Jazz was a typical Barea game imo. He always looked a bit nervous but somehow got his game going decently. 

For the atmosphere it`s great to see him back just like so many Mavs before.


----------

